# 12 grass snakes, an adder and a few toads. A success? (pic heavy)



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

A few pics of what me and mememe found today. We didnt photograph them all, but here's a nice selection.
First find, a teeny, tiny baby grass snake:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Now a few more:



























A birds nest and a butterfly:


















More grass snakes:



























Some skins:


















Adder:




































Toads:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you had a good day!!  Great pics


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

some nice pics, the adder looked a fair size


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

where is this place


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

a success??? i'd say!! nice one, i've had close contact with baby grass snakes too, :2thumb:


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Long way down said:


> some nice pics, the adder looked a fair size


Not really. she was a young female and not the biggest I have seen.


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

where was this?


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

Was a very productive day - I especially like the butterfly though, fantastic subject.

I also think I should be a hand model.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow you're VERY lucky to live near such an amazing ecosystem!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Mememe said:


> Was a very productive day - I especially like the butterfly though, fantastic subject.
> 
> I also think I should be a hand model.



I didnt recongnise you on here. Was thinking it was a bit of a random statement from somebody about being a hand model, but I think you will find the wonderful hands modeling the baby grass snake are mine :blush: while you were getting your shoes.


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

trw said:


> I didnt recongnise you on here. Was thinking it was a bit of a random statement from somebody about being a hand model, but I think you will find the wonderful hands modeling the baby grass snake are mine :blush: while you were getting your shoes.



Nah, mine are the beautiful ones holding the shed skin. :mrgreen:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

I wish I lived near stuff like that... Actually I probably do I just don't know where to look. 

Can find at least 20 slow worms on a sunny day though they live in a bin at the bottom of the garden but dont have the foggiest where to look for grass snakes or adders. 

Great pics though


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Smigsy said:


> I wish I lived near stuff like that... Actually I probably do I just don't know where to look.
> 
> Can find at least 20 slow worms on a sunny day though they live in a bin at the bottom of the garden but dont have the foggiest where to look for grass snakes or adders.
> 
> Great pics though


If you find out tell me : victory: I know where to find Adders and have seen slowworms and once a grassie but yet to find a hotspot for grassies really


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

where was this


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent photos! :2thumb:


----------

